# Sealing newly installed pre-finished bamboo flooring



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

You'd have to put anther coat of urethane on it. Most manufacturers will probably recommend you have a floor sander screen it and apply a coat or two of Bona Traffic water based urethane.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds like you've just realized you shouldn't have chosen wood as your floors? There is no way to do what you've suggested and have it last more than 6 months or so. 

First of all it would be silly to apply a sealer on a new floor, and lots of work too. Because wood shrinks and expands all the time, any new finish will crack as soon as the wood shrinks. 

You're right to worry about spilled water and pets. I suggest you place their water dish away from your new floor. Even small pets will drool water as they walk away from the dish. You might see problems within a few years? If the pet is a dog, well, good luck if it's medium or large in size. You may know, (?) bamboo is softer than most other wood used for floors.

Jaz


----------

